# dog that HAS bitten



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

before people reply to this i DONT want it turning into a huge argument, I understand its a public forum and people have opinions but lets attempt to keep it civil lol

anyways, i have been contacted about a dog. its living in a family home as the only dog, they have 3 children. the dog is 3 years old and they have owned it from a 9 week old puppy. it is a much loved member of their family and they have always treated the dog very well.

just before xmas the dog bit their daughter who is 9, the owners talked about and decided that there may have been a chance the daughter did something (not intentionally) to the dog as they have never had a problem before, but recently the dog bit the daughter again and this time all she did was walk past the dog and he went for her, biting her leg. the daughter is the eldest of the 3 children and the owners have made the decision they can no longer keep the dog as the daughter is now scared and they are concerned for the other children.

they have had the dog checked by a vet and he has said the dog has nothing wrong with it (they were concerned the dog could be ill or in pain). the vet has recommended they have the dog pts as no rescue will take on a dog that has biten especially a child. they have rung round rescues and this has been confirmed by most of them and the ones who have said they could possibly take the dog have also said the chances of finding it a home are slim to none.

they contacted me through a friend of a friend and i have been speaking in depth with them today. now im in a position where im not entirely sure what to do for the best. I believe that this dog could be ok in a home with no children at all, but then how do I live with myself if I take the dog on, place it with someone and it bites them.

I would be willing to bring the dog here and pay for a behavioural person to come and work with the dog, that doesnt bothher me but I would really like the advice/opionions of other people.

I am not yet going to say what breed the dog is, although I know the majority of people on here are NOT breed bias, some people still are. you say a staffy has bit a child and people do sometimes give a different reaction than if you say it was a bichon frise (not saying the dog is either of these breeds)

bit of info on the dog -

female.
3 years old.
spayed.
vaccinated and regular vet checks.
attended puppy socialisation classes and obedience classes up until she was about 17 months old.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

It has bitten twice tho.

Once is something, like said could be looked into.

You have to weigh up wether you can deal with it being rehomed to someone without children, who walks said dog and it bites someones child.
I know that as a parent, I wouldn't have it. And if I found out that if a dog bite my child, and it had bitten before and a rescue had rehomed it to someone. I would be sueing. Food for thought.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

This is a tough one, especially due to how things are atm.

But speaking as someone who worked in rescue for a few years and dealing with other larger rescues...

I would say the dog needs to be fully assessed before it judged.

There is a high chance the child did something to the dog to make it react (did the bite brake the skin?) No the dog shouldnt react in this way. But unfortunatly some people who have dogs and young children will allow the children to handle the dog incorrectly, and there is only so much a dog will take before it snaps. You wont know why it has bitten and bitten again unless you see it in its home and how the children react around the dog.

I have taken in dogs that have apparently bitten and happily rehomed them after a full assessment to various types of homes. Some have had to be rehomed where there are no children or visiting children.

If I can be of any help or give you any more advice just let me know : )


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

she sounds like her owners really care for her and i can understand that it is a difficult situation as you will always worry that the dog may bite again.

how severe were the bites? did they break the skin?

i know personally in that situation i would not mind taking on a dog that had bitten and i cant be the only one so there will be a home out there for her.

i expect the child did do something to prevoke the dog and now the dog is threatened by her so i think re-homing is probably best, obviously it might not be this but thats my best guess


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have a min poodle here that bit the previous owners kids but it was understandable as they broke her leg and tried to cook her in the oven.
Shes 10 years old now and epileptic but I always tell visitors not to touch her and if kids come to visit she is put in the other room

I would go with Marta moo and maybe discuss it with her through pm


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

If i were looking for another dog and the breed suited my home and lifestyle and i didnt have the baby i'd have her.

I've been bitten more than once by dogs in the past so have no fear of biting and feel confident in my ability to deal with aggression.

Marina


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's one of those you'll have to make the call on yourself but from what you said:
The dog bit the same girl twice - not randomly biting any of the kids.
The dog 'bit' her, not went for her of savaged her and had to be pulled off her.

It sounds to me aso though she did something to the dog and it bit her, the second one could have been a warning bite or the situation was the same.. maybe she walked past it and kicked it the first time and the second time was the dog telling her not to try it again.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

IMO dogs do not just bite for no reason, often it is either defensive or over the top playfullness. Could the child have done something in the past to the dog to make it fear her? Maybe a hectic household was too stressfull and was scaring her and would do much better with a sole owner. I think she should certainly be given another chance.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> This is a tough one, especially due to how things are atm.
> 
> But speaking as someone who worked in rescue for a few years and dealing with other larger rescues...
> 
> ...


I agree with this wholeheartedly. Also Idont believe that the majority of dogs bite for no reason - it may well be a reason that we as humans will never know but there will be a reason why the dog has reacted like this to the child involved. 

I sincerely hope you find the dog a good home - good luck


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Was the dog sleeping when the child walked past? More often than not I hear these "passing bites" and it's a kid being boisterous around a sleeping dog who is woken startled and bites reactively. I have had a dog here that came to me from a home where he had bitten a child, and then went on to seriously bite mine (I did *not* know about the attack in the previous home when we adopted him). He was not "provoked" in the everyday sense, my son did absolutely nothing to bring on the attack, and it was later deemed prey related by others. However, he was a two year old sat on the floor and the dog had a very high prey drive. This is unlikely with an older child I would suspect.

I agree with the amount of caution needed in making a decision for the dog, but it seems more than coincidental that the dog has gone for the same child twice. Still, regardless of cause, if the dog is full on biting there is a lack of bite inhibition there to take into consideration. I would be tempted to get a behaviourist's assessment but be careful picking one as finding a good 'un is really hard. It would definitely be worth emailing Angela Stockdale (regardless of where you are in comparison) as she is who I regard as the best with dogs in these situations and might be able to recommend someone if she can't help herself. 

Angela Stockdale, Dog Aggression Specialist - Welcome


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree with Marthamoo, this dog could have bitten in any circumstances, and removed from those circumstances it might never bite again. 

I don't think you either have, or have given us, the full version of what happened. The dog was obviously left unsupervised with the child in the first instance (otherwsie the parents would know exactly what happened) and so it is entirely possible that this dog has been left alone with children regularly and been subjected to all sorts of 'abuse'.


----------



## ariarob (Jan 11, 2010)

Dogs suffer stress with large families so it is in the wrong enviroment for that dog . The dog should be moved to a single person household ,where it would calm down and bond with its owner (has worked many times with me when i rehomed dogs of all breeds)

Its stated that the dog has bitten twice. well you need to understand the difference between a bite and a nip , if one of my dogs bite you only once you would need hospital treatment without a doubt.
If the owner of the dog is wondering what to do about the dogs future i feel sorry for it as the owner should have lessons in common sense in bringing up kids as well as animals .


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ariarob said:


> Dogs suffer stress with large families so it is in the wrong enviroment for that dog . The dog should be moved to a single person household ,where it would calm down and bond with its owner (has worked many times with me when i rehomed dogs of all breeds)
> 
> Its stated that the dog has bitten twice. well you need to understand the difference between a bite and a nip , if one of my dogs bite you only once you would need hospital treatment without a doubt.
> If the owner of the dog is wondering what to do about the dogs future i feel sorry for it as the owner should have lessons in common sense in bringing up kids as well as animals .


 
so basically what your saying up there ^^ is................if more than one person lives in a house then that household shouldnt have a dog 

sorry but thats just what it looked like to me


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> so basically what your saying up there ^^ is................if more than one person lives in a house then that household shouldnt have a dog
> 
> sorry but thats just what it looked like to me


 I think what they were saying was not all dogs are suited to busy housholds just like not all people can stand living or being in busy places.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ahhh i gets ya 

its not worded very well :blush::lol2:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> ahhh i gets ya
> 
> its not worded very well :blush::lol2:


 I'm only presuming thats what was meant as some dogs do very well and love the extra attention they get in larger familys.


----------



## ariarob (Jan 11, 2010)

Emmaj said:


> so basically what your saying up there ^^ is................if more than one person lives in a house then that household shouldnt have a dog
> 
> sorry but thats just what it looked like to me


Yes cant you understand some dogs dont like families with noise , banging , kids , i had to remove one myself now its calm and in great shape with its owner , what more info do you want video , photo ????????


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ariarob said:


> Yes cant you understand some dogs dont like families with noise , banging , kids , i had to remove one myself now its calm and in great shape with its owner , what more info do you want video , photo ????????


 
:gasp: Take a chill pill, it was a simple question................................


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> I think what they were saying was not all dogs are suited to busy housholds just like not all people can stand living or being in busy places.


This :no1:.

The dog deserves another chance, everyone deserves a fair crack of the whip in my opinion.

Chances are taken out of that environment that said dog would be different altogether. Dogs live in the moment, I would definately remove the dog from her current home, for whatever reason something is adrift, I would have her assessed, and then make a decision based on the outcome of that assessment.

*I dont believe she should be automatically put to sleep because she has showed a level of aggression.*

Good luck, if I can be of any further assistance then feel free to contact me : victory:,

Jackie.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ariarob said:


> Yes cant you understand some dogs dont like families with noise , banging , kids , i had to remove one myself now its calm and in great shape with its owner , what more info do you want video , photo ????????


 
No need to be funny i asked a question on a post that wasnt worded very well........

yes i do understand some dogs have different needs and requirements 

been there, gone through that in the past!!!!!!!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Perhaps if it was meant to be a "some dogs" statement, the post could be edited to say so instead of "Dogs suffer stress with large families" which comes across as an ill-educated sweeping statement. :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Perhaps if it was meant to be a "some dogs" statement, the post could be edited to say so instead of "Dogs suffer stress with large families" which comes across as an ill-educated sweeping statement. :2thumb:


 
thats exactly why i asked the harmless question i had my head bitten off for :blush:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

And their very first post on the forum. I think perhaps starting again would be the best idea. :2thumb:


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

I know its no the same BUT my 11 week old puppy was asleep a few nights back and my sister(7years) stood up, all was quiet and she wasnt even moving next to her and the puppy ran at her and bit her leg! She did brake the skin too. I mean I know she is a pup but still. She got told off and put outside and hasnt done it again but if we hadnt given her that chance she would but PTS??

Personally I would give her a chance, whatever breed she is  Just maybe not was kids but then again you say just to the one child and not the others which is odd.

No rescue is going to take this dog and find her a home Im sure of it but someone such as yourself or someone with time to spend with her and watch her could give her another chance. If I had moved out any sooner than I am I honestly would take her with my puppy as its just me. 

I may no someone who could take her on. He is a great bloke and helped me with my Ducky. He has owned many nutty dogs and Im sure I could have a word with him and see what he thinks, but in all honesty, depends on the breed(not because of the biting but because of the breeds he owns).


----------



## WelshBoscOwner (Oct 13, 2007)

Our Rottweiler Scooby was from a dogs home and his history was that he had bitten a child. When we got him home he was the most docile dog you could ever meet, despite only knowing him for a few hours he would let us take things from him, was not food possessive and never growled or went to bite anyone since the time we had him.
He was a big Rottweiler, but would let us put our hands in his food bowl and hand feed, let us groom him and he would come in and crawl under our legs like a footstool.
If he has been PTS rather than going to a dogs home, we would never have had such a big soft lump in our lives for the time we had him.
He had missing teeth, so I suspect he was mistreated, plus his time with us was far too short, despite the vet saying he was in good health.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

why does the child have to do something to the dog for it to bite? i have heard of dogs just biting for no reason. the dog needs to looked at by someone if not then i would get rid of the dog imo if it's ore then once for the childs sake the child comes first no matter what.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

They *are* "getting rid" of it one way or another though, what Temerist is trying to determine is if the dog is homable.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ryanr1987 said:


> why does the child have to do something to the dog for it to bite? i have heard of dogs just biting for no reason. the dog needs to looked at by someone if not then i would get rid of the dog imo if it's ore then once for the childs sake the child comes first no matter what.


I think the point everyone is making is that there is more than one child in this household, but the dog has bitten this specific child twice and none of the others. There is an 'implication' there that the child has done something to create that action and even the parents have said that is a possibility!

Ian, it's a tough call, but I tend to agree with what most people on here have said. The dog should be properly assessed by someone with the experience to guage whether it is a temperament problem or an abuse problem. 

I would give the dog the benefit of the doubt and a chance, rather than let it be pts without that chance.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

midori said:


> I agree with Marthamoo, this dog could have bitten in any circumstances, and removed from those circumstances it might never bite again.
> 
> I don't think you either have, or have given us, the full version of what happened. The dog was obviously left unsupervised with the child in the first instance (otherwsie the parents would know exactly what happened) and so it is entirely possible that this dog has been left alone with children regularly and been subjected to all sorts of 'abuse'.


do not at all agree with this, why is it obvious the child has done something? I was bit by a dog that i had known for years, it was totally unprovoked. my daughter was bit quite nastily by a dog we had when she was growing up and she did absolutly nothing to the dog. and when you say about the dog being unsupervised with a child, well, i ask anyone to come forward and hand on heart say they have NEVER "gone through to the kitchen" or "answered the phone in the hallway" why the kids and dogs have been in the living room because I know I have. also why would I not give the full story, and if the owners were going to hold anything back then they would just give the dog away (which they could easily do) or even sell it and not even mention what has happened, they havent, instead they are doing the right thing and being totally honest even if it does mean they are having the dog with them longer than they would now like.



ariarob said:


> Yes cant you understand some dogs dont like families with noise , banging , kids , i had to remove one myself now its calm and in great shape with its owner , what more info do you want video , photo ????????


there is always one who cant help themselves but to be rude



ryanr1987 said:


> why does the child have to do something to the dog for it to bite? i have heard of dogs just biting for no reason. the dog needs to looked at by someone if not then i would get rid of the dog imo if it's ore then once for the childs sake the child comes first no matter what.


this is do agree with


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

It could be a problem with it's environment rather than it actually being a biter. I wouldn't ever trust her alone with kids again but surely every dog deserves a second chance. Why not decide after observing the dog in an ideal environment?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

temerist said:


> do not at all agree with this, why is it obvious the child has done something? I was bit by a dog that i had known for years, it was totally unprovoked. my daughter was bit quite nastily by a dog we had when she was growing up and she did absolutly nothing to the dog. and when you say about the dog being unsupervised with a child, well, i ask anyone to come forward and hand on heart say they have NEVER "gone through to the kitchen" or "answered the phone in the hallway" why the kids and dogs have been in the living room because I know I have. also why would I not give the full story, and if the owners were going to hold anything back then they would just give the dog away (which they could easily do) or even sell it and not even mention what has happened, they havent, instead they are doing the right thing and being totally honest even if it does mean they are having the dog with them longer than they would now like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe the dogs just were not suitable the lifestyle they were living with, some dogs are more suited to a single owner which is not the owners fault but also not the dogs as they are just acting out of being nervous which is animal instinct which IMO does not deserve to die for if a suitable home can be found.


----------



## denise31 (Oct 18, 2008)

It could be a dominance thing. Some dogs like to try and be dominant to get up in the pack, either with other dogs or humans. Just a idea


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

temerist said:


> do not at all agree with this, why is it obvious the child has done something? I was bit by a dog that i had known for years, it was totally unprovoked. my daughter was bit quite nastily by a dog we had when she was growing up and she did absolutly nothing to the dog. and when you say about the dog being unsupervised with a child, well, i ask anyone to come forward and hand on heart say they have NEVER "gone through to the kitchen" or "answered the phone in the hallway" why the kids and dogs have been in the living room because I know I have. also why would I not give the full story, and if the owners were going to hold anything back then they would just give the dog away (which they could easily do) or even sell it and not even mention what has happened, they havent, instead they are doing the right thing and being totally honest even if it does mean they are having the dog with them longer than they would now like.


I wasn't being critical. I also wasn't suggesting that you were deliberately witholding information, simply that it is sometimes impossible to include all the information we have in a post without it becoming war and peace.

I also don't see anywhere I said the child _must _have done something to the dog?! What I did say was that it was obvious the dog had been left alone with the child on at least one occasion. 

What you haven't said is what the result of the bite was, whether skin was broken, stitches needed etc.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

sorry i did snap at you and it wasnt really called for.

on both occasions the bite did break the skin, on both occasions she was taken to the hospital not because it was a serious bite or because it needed stitched but because her parents wanted it seen to properly to make sure no infection could set in, i think she had a tetnas jab aswell but cant remember.

also to the coward pm`ing rather than stating here. i feel it was better not to say the breed of the dog until i had got unbias opinions.

also to the same pm`ers this is NOT a dog I have bred

the pm i recieved -


> "bet the only reason u aint saying the breed is cos it one u have bred and u dont want ppl here thinkin u breed nasty dogs, if it aint one of yours u wud have said the breed"


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm afraid at this point in time and the way things are with any dog that bites I'm of the opinion that if this dog is to be rehomed there would be the chance it would bite again and there being a court case against the 'rehomer'.

If you are prepared to take the chance of it being you that were taken to court then by all means then take the girl on if not then I'd advise having her PTS now.
It's a great pity but sometimes you just have to think of yourself, the financial possiblities and also your family before the dog in question.

Of course if you decided to take her on and have a behaviorist help with her then you also have to be strong enough to take her to be PTS yourself if that is the advice of the behaviourist.

It's impossible to save every one of the dogs that need us.

I must say I'm interested to know what breed she is as I have a feeling she may not be 'one of the breeds' people expect her to be.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

My House dogs all sleep at the bottom of the stairs. 2 NI, 1 Lab, 1 staffie x Collie and 1 springer. and on various times of the year, other dogs from my kennels are in house aswell.
My 2 children, aged 8 and 6. Walk around the pile of dogs while going upstairs, coming downstairs etc.Never once have we had anything. The dogs will either get up and move if the kids can't open the gate at the bottom or the kids step over while giving each a pat on the head as they pass. We haven't had all them since puppies either.
I know dogs, and know dogs I have seen that not a chance I would bring into my home. Jazz I stopped from being hit by a car and his owners turned their backs on him, but even tho he was a breed I would never have touched, he was and is a fab dog.

I have a very very loud and busy household with incredibley chilled out dogs. But again, my children have been brought up with a bloody good respect for animals. And yes, if I saw any action, even as babies, pulling ears etc, it was instantly stopped and scolded for it in the same way you do if your child goes to put their hand in a fire. 

People claim to bring up children with respect. I have had kids here and have gone to poke my dogs in the eye and both child and parent have felt the force of my rath! 'Bulls'*t they won't hurt them.' They come in my house and poke my dog then it's ME who's gonna bite them. My dogs would just get up and walk off.


Too many good dogs in rescue as it is whos only crime was to be born. 
Not enough homes for those but those saying they'd take on a dog that bites. Then why haven't you filled that with a Death row dog who hasn't even been given a chance and never showed aggression, just a burdon on someones lives and them not wanting to quite smoking for sake of dog food.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

well i think there has been enough replies for me to feel people now wont be breed bias.

she is a french bulldog x boston terrier


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I must admit I was expecting a Border Collie or a BC X given the bite style/location.

I have come across 2 similar situation where the dogs have had tumors which at first went undetected but their behaviour slowly changed over 18 months as the tumor grew. One of these was a french bulldog - no doubt coincidence but worth considering?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Caz said:


> I must admit I was expecting a Border Collie or a BC X given the bite style/location.
> 
> I have come across 2 similar situation where the dogs have had tumors which at first went undetected but their behaviour slowly changed over 18 months as the tumor grew. One of these was a french bulldog - no doubt coincidence but worth considering?


 
Glad I wasn't the only one who actually thought Border Collie to be honest.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

My parents used to foster all kinds of dogs, and we had one dog that just took a disliking to me, I never provoked anything, it just would go for me 


This situation seems as if the child has maybe done something to the dog to make it react in this way, and now the dog is maybe biting out as he/she is scared of the child, the child may have hurt the dog unintentionally.

I do not think a dog should be PTS because of this, there are always ways around this, a good foster home, and with no children, and also an assessment of the dog, and how he reacts to different situations.

I hope the dog finds a lovely, loving home.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I would never judge a dog by its breed, as the dog I was talking about that had aggression problems was a Labrador, which are known for their placidness, and I don't think anyone should ever judge a dog by its breed.

If the dog has the wrong owners and a difficult/stressful household then any dog can shown aggressive tendancies, nothing to do with breed IMO.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

xvickyx said:


> I would never judge a dog by its breed, as the dog I was talking about that had *aggression problems was a Labrador,* which are known for their placidness, and I don't think anyone should ever judge a dog by its breed.
> 
> If the dog has the wrong owners and a difficult/stressful household then any dog can shown aggressive tendancies, nothing to do with breed IMO.


 It was a Labrador that bit my brother when we were younger and the poor thing got pts just because he is ignorant towards animals, which is my parents fault really.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I think that smaller dogs are easier to control if they are slightly aggressive.

I think with this X breed I'd probably take the risk of taking her on but I don't think I'd want to be responsible for rehoming her 'just in case'.
It is easy to remove her to another room or to put her in a carrier or small crate when children visit if she proves not to like children.
I think if you have the room for her??????????

Had she been a larger breed I wouldn't take her on at all, or rehome her, for the reason I stated in my previous post.

I have to remove Stan from the living room when 'big' men come in as he is terrified of them and will always go to nip them if they put their hands down to him unless he has had time to get to know them.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

temerist said:


> well i think there has been enough replies for me to feel people now wont be breed bias.
> 
> she is a french bulldog x boston terrier


no point having it put down then, just tell the new owner to stick it on top of the mantlepiece in a jug when they have visitors.

I was expecting you to say a staffy, just because you weren't mentioning the breed so you wouldn't have the usual ignorant response from the people who've never had one.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Oooooooh she's a terrier! My dogs a terrier (patterdale) they have terrier needs and can be a handful!

She probably needs to be homed with a family or a person who is more familiar with that specific breed. Just a bit more experience with them thats all.

Although my dog is a fantastic pet, I would never fully trust her, nor any animal, its respect in a way. My dog doesnt overly like children I had her from a pup, socialised her did all the correct things you are advised to do, she doesnt like the loudness of little people.

The dog maybe just better suited to a quieter home, with no children or other pets?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

JackieL said:


> Although my dog is a fantastic pet, I would never fully trust her, nor any animal, its respect in a way.


meh, Rio's a terrier and i'd rent him out as a babysitter if i could.
I trust him with anything....................... except my food!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

People tune changing aswell when they decide they want that cross. 

Sorry, don't hold with it. Be what ever breed. But remember, you rehome it and it goes on to attack a small child, it's your head they'll be baying for.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Meko said:


> meh, Rio's a terrier and i'd rent him out as a babysitter if i could.
> I trust him with anything....................... except my food!!



I think you've just described my whippet. 
I can trust her with ANYTHING. Bar food. If it's accessible it's hers. And by accessible i mean anywhere. The wench can open the fridge and freezer doors.....


----------



## ariarob (Jan 11, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Take a chill pill, it was a simple question................................


sOrrY " ? foR nOT ," ! woRDDDin it ?perfic I had more concern for the welfare of the animal and the out come it would have if other options were not done . Dont need to be an a list student to have a voice . 
And as for taking pills i dont think the promotion of drug taking is allowed on this site lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ownedbyroxy said:


> I think you've just described my whippet.
> I can trust her with ANYTHING. Bar food. If it's accessible it's hers. And by accessible i mean anywhere. The wench can open the fridge and freezer doors.....


mine haven't mastered fridge doors yet. Although Wilo can open the lounge door inwards; handle down and pull. she can even do it with coat hangers over the top to jam it tight AND a lock on the other side of the door (she pulls it off).

I've caught Rio standing on the table eating my food before now.


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

I think it should be given a second chance, as long as the person who takes it on is aware that it has bitten then I can't see what the problem is and why the rehomer should still be held responsible. If your that worried about its reaction in public muzzle it if necessary.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Meko said:


> mine haven't mastered fridge doors yet. Although Wilo can open the lounge door inwards; handle down and pull. she can even do it with coat hangers over the top to jam it tight AND a lock on the other side of the door (she pulls it off).
> 
> I've caught Rio standing on the table eating my food before now.



We went out for a few hours one day. Left her with run to the kitchen, backplace and bathroom as normal. Whilst out i bought her some chews, bones and a kong and a few toys etc. Got back to think that we'd been burgled! Damn dog had broken into fridge and eaten everything bar the fruit and veg (which evidently she don't like) and then broke into the freezer. We got home before she devoured everything. But she's managed to eat a box of frozen veg pies and half a dozen sausages plus some frozen chips. 
I soooo wanted her 2 be ill and be sick. (Hey i would of been if i've scoffed 2lb cheese, a multipack of choc penguins, yoghurts, 4 pints of milk and more!) But nope. The stupid mare just had a look of content on her face all day. No feeling sorry for herself. Or being bloated. And being the breed she is (whippet) - didn't gain a damn pound! :bash:
Needless to say she never got given the goodies i bought that day.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

To be honest, i can see what everyone is saying by giving the dog a second chance,
But what life is it going to have being muzzled on every walk, not allowed of the lead for a good old gallop. 
Plus trying to find it a suitable home for life, What if it got out the back door one day and attacked a child, Because if that was my baby I would fume If i found out that the dog had attacked a child before, and was rehomed.
If the owners arnt comfortable keeping this dog with their child/children, then they shouldnt be comfortable with it being passed round.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> People tune changing aswell when they decide they want that cross.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I can't find a post where anyone is 'wanting' the dog could you point me to that one?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I would say have it PTS.

I was in a similar situation with a staffy a couple of yrs ago. My half sister had a staffy that bit her daughter twice. I took the dog as she was scared and tried to rehome. As soon as i got him home he jumped onto my horses back luckily he was wearing a mussel. He also pinned my dalmation to the floor. In the end i found a rescue who took him. Within a week he bit a member of staff and severed an artery in her arm. Sadly he was then PTS.

Its really not worth it for the people involved. A story like the 1 above could happen far too easily.

However i did have a friend that owned a lovely dashund when 1 day i got a call to say he had been PTS. When i asked her why she said it had bit her 2 year old. Later on in the chat she told me her daughter had gone upto the dog and said boo very loudly when he was asleep in his face so he accidently snapped.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

whether people intend on doing or not they do react different depending on breed if a dog bites a child or anyone for that matter, i have been guilty of it myself. my son had a rottweiler and a dacshund, when the daxie bit my sons partner son i remember saying that its just a small dog and its easily handled, yet if the rottweiler had bitten i would have gone mad (possibly lol hard to say unless it had happened)

anyway I have collected her, they were only in nottinghamshire. they owners and kids were distraught but I have assured them that she will only be rehomed if I really think she will be ok and not until after she has been fully assessed by a behavourist and been worked with. 

would also like to thank you all for the advice given, i guess only time will tell if I have made the right decision but the owners were going to call the vets tomorrow as they felt they had no other option, they refused to rehome her themselves because they were worried incase something happened again. maybe she will stay with me and maybe she will be rehomed unfortunatly at the moment her future is uncertain but I can garuntee she will get everything she needs and any help she needs. i will also have her fully vet checked again.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Maybe she would be different in a home away from kids?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

temerist said:


> whether people intend on doing or not they do react different depending on breed if a dog bites a child or anyone for that matter, i have been guilty of it myself. my son had a rottweiler and a dacshund, when the daxie bit my sons partner son i remember saying that its just a small dog and its easily handled, yet if the rottweiler had bitten i would have gone mad (possibly lol hard to say unless it had happened)
> 
> anyway I have collected her, they were only in nottinghamshire. they owners and kids were distraught but I have assured them that she will only be rehomed if I really think she will be ok and not until after she has been fully assessed by a behavourist and been worked with.
> 
> would also like to thank you all for the advice given, i guess only time will tell if I have made the right decision but the owners were going to call the vets tomorrow as they felt they had no other option, they refused to rehome her themselves because they were worried incase something happened again. maybe she will stay with me and maybe she will be rehomed unfortunatly at the moment her future is uncertain but I can garuntee she will get everything she needs and any help she needs. i will also have her fully vet checked again.


I'm pleased you have her...I think in your shoes I'd keep her as if she were rehomed and bit again, irrelevant of breed, you could end up in court.
At least with you experience you will be able to contain her if a situation ocurrs where you think she will be unable to cope.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

whats one extra mouth to feed lol

i am lucky in the sence I do have the space in my house to keep her apart from visitors and my other dogs should there be any problems. I only have 2 dogs living full time in the house, plus the 2 bitches with their puppies. i will see how she settles, but then we never thought we would be able to home the other troublesome little dog we had and she is doing great lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Wheres the piccies :whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

they are coming gimme a min lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

temerist said:


> they are coming gimme a min lol


Im impatient lol.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

she is currently in my back sitting room away from the other dogs thought id give her the night to adjust before putting her through meeting my mad mutts although she has been in the garden and down to the runs and looked very worried at the size of the dogs on the other side lol

madeline


----------



## jodie86 (Jan 6, 2010)

temerist said:


> whether people intend on doing or not they do react different depending on breed if a dog bites a child or anyone for that matter, i have been guilty of it myself. my son had a rottweiler and a dacshund, when the daxie bit my sons partner son i remember saying that its just a small dog and its easily handled, yet if the rottweiler had bitten i would have gone mad (possibly lol hard to say unless it had happened)
> 
> sorry, but i have to say i dont agree with this, just because the dog that bit the child was small shouldnt make any difference.. rottis arnt wat alot of ppl think..
> 
> ...


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

this is what i was saying, people dont mean to act different but they do. i have a rottweiler and she is wonderful, also have other much larger breeds.

i was not accusing anyone of being breed bias but I would have a few different replies.


----------



## jodie86 (Jan 6, 2010)

awwwwww, how cute is she,, really hope everything goes ok 4 u


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

OMG that faces says it all. I havent done anything honest lol. Good luck for the future with her.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

^^ also it depend on how severe the bite is really


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Oh my :flrt:I don't love her at all :lol2:

I am very glad she is now with you and will be given a chance. And tbh with you I think once fully assessed (and if you dont fall in love with her) there would be homes out there (breed experienced) willing to home this little girl.
There are actually quite allot of homes out there willing to take on dogs who have issues. 

And talking of puppies... where is the updated pics of them? :whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

lol i will pop on some updated pics of the pups this evening


----------



## jodie86 (Jan 6, 2010)

what puppies have u got???


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Meko said:


> meh, Rio's a terrier and i'd rent him out as a babysitter if i could.
> I trust him with anything....................... except my food!!


:2thumb: Ahhhh yes food..... I forgot to mention that one! :lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

a litter of tibetan mastiffs and a litter of boerboels


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I haven't read all of this thread just the first page but speaking from experience,I beleive a dog doesn't bite for no reason. I have a miniature poodle cross yorkshire terrier who was hurt by the breeder as apuppy i rescued him and took him on and for nearly five years he was great then out of the blue for what I thought was no reason he bit a child.I was horrified and thought about having him pts, but he had never done anyhting like it before then he bit the same child again. I couldn't work out why he had done this and seriously considered having him pts as I didn't want him to do another child any damage. THen I noticed he was fine with other children and showed no signs of aggression in with an infant who had come to visit he completely ignored it even when it was screaming its head off. I love my baby so much And after seing he wasn't aggresive to other children I gav ehim one last chance. He has never bitten since any child or adult for that matter and nevr shown any signs of aggresion to anone since. Why he bit the child to this day I still don't know but I feel this dog also deserves a second chance.
I would rehome this dog if it was used to other dogs cats etc wihout a single thought and give it the chance to live out the rest of its life in peace and harmony with me andmy household, but I would also have her assessed just to make sure there isnt an underlying reason for her change in behaviour.I know htis isn't an easy descision to make for anyone involved especially as there is risk of a repeat offence, but i feel every dog deserves a second chance and wiht certain rule sin place she could live a normal happy life.
If you wan tto talk more to me aobuthis please feel free topm me and i will willing give any opinions i have. Good luck with this difficult situation 
Bes wishes 
Sam


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I know when I had to take my son to hospital after he was bitten that I was told I had to get rid of the dog or the police would come (not that I needed telling as at that point I would've quite happily killed him with my bare hands). It's not often as easy as giving the dog a 2nd chance, and this family have at least done that. The dog is in the best hands now and she is gorgeous, wish her all the best for the future. If I didn't have children and another bitch who doesn't like girls (since being attacked) I would be begging lol.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

temerist said:


> a litter of tibetan mastiffs and a litter of boerboels


love see some pics of boerboels dont think seen one face to face before


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

saxon said:


> I think that smaller dogs are easier to control if they are slightly aggressive.
> 
> *I think with this X breed I'd probably take the risk of taking her on *but I don't think I'd want to be responsible for rehoming her 'just in case'.
> It is easy to remove her to another room or to put her in a carrier or small crate when children visit if she proves not to like children.
> ...





saxon said:


> Pimperella said:
> 
> 
> > People tune changing aswell when they decide they want that cross.
> ...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> she is currently in my back sitting room away from the other dogs thought id give her the night to adjust before putting her through meeting my mad mutts although she has been in the garden and down to the runs and looked very worried at the size of the dogs on the other side lol
> 
> madeline
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwww Ian shes adorable, good luck with her:no1:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Although as cute as she is im a firm believer of it shouldnt be one rule for one and one for another.

All dogs have teeth and the intent to do damage was there therefore PTS is the best thing for it as you cant go putting the responsibitily onto someone else for it to happen again.

When people phone the kennels saying they have just been bitten by their dog or their dog has just bitten a member of the family or friend, If the had bitten without being wound up or "bullied" into it then they would be advised to have the dog PTS, although they might not like it.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

With all due respect Mark, you work at the Wakefield council pound, they are hardly the leaders in dog rehabilitation are they? They destroy dogs daily for cash from the council (or leave them to rot with broken legs in my experience  ).


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> saxon said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be this one.
> ...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ariarob said:


> what more info do you want video , photo ????????


 * Hey hey hey!!!!!! *No need to get aggressive just because Emma asked for clarification.
The typed word is occasionaly misunderstood since there are no facial expressions and no voice inflection to be heard. Wind your neck in love.

To temerist, I would want to assess the dog before I made a decision to euthanase. If htere are 3 kids in the family, but it only nipped the one child, and the parents have said that they believe the first nip was caused by the child doing something to the dog, it's feasable to imagine that the child has done more to the dog without getting caught. If this was the case, then the dog might have nipped because it feared the child. Certainly the dog needs to come out of the home, but I would want to assess it myself first before I made a decision.


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

I think that if it were my child and had to go to hospital twice for bite wounds, that i would not be so selfish to pass the buck and responsibilty to someone else.
No one really knows why the dog has bitten therefore could do it again, i applaud you for taking on the dog but personally would never feel safe with it.
Dogs bite through association too, i worked in a kennels for many years and a lovely placid dog was tormented by a girl and her dog, i looked like very much like the girl apparently. The dog transferred it fear onto me and would try to bite me any chance he got.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

maby being a smaller breed type the kids being older, loud, running around has really upset the dog? 

OR its like my sisters mums dog, who i have been bitten by twice, and always goes for people, has bitten my brother, neice, nephew...Nasty dog...needs to be put down as has never had a reason to bite! and IS the reason why i hate little dogs! :lol2: twice bitten and all that loL! 

Its a tough one, because i hate the idea of not giving the dog a chance, but you having children i personally wouldnt want to chance it, even if your kids are well trained or not! 

plus if one of your other dogs are there, and this dog bites...it may attack the new dog in the case of trying to protect its pack?

Meh all i can say is good luck and for her sake i hope its just a case where its the situation she was in and she can be happy for now on!.
My lads great with kids, but i wont take my eye off the kids as i dont trust them for a start, Plus he him self needs a break from them to calm down! 

good luck man! x


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

temerist said:


> madeline
> 
> image
> image
> image



shes adorable


----------



## Someboy (Mar 31, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> * Hey hey hey!!!!!! *No need to get aggressive just because Emma asked for clarification.
> The typed word is occasionaly misunderstood since there are no facial expressions and no voice inflection to be heard. Wind your neck in love.
> 
> To temerist, I would want to assess the dog before I made a decision to euthanase. If htere are 3 kids in the family, but it only nipped the one child, and the parents have said that they believe the first nip was caused by the child doing something to the dog, it's feasable to imagine that the child has done more to the dog without getting caught. If this was the case, then the dog might have nipped because it feared the child. Certainly the dog needs to come out of the home, but I would want to assess it myself first before I made a decision.


 
i would agree with the above (not on about the post stuff lol - not my argument)

Lets be very clear - 

Family have had this dog sonce 9 weeks of age and in all that time has never bitten the kids

Has only bitten one of the kids in the family- Why? 

We use the term aggressive alot. As far as I am concerned a dog who is being people aggessive would bite more than one person and on more occassions. 
Is the dog going mad lunging at everyone it sees? Does it seem insecure in it's surroundings and around people? If not, then I would be inclined to think that an environmental stimulus could be responsible and I would be inclined to look at the child, and a possible negative experience the dog had with her.

We cannot possibly account for all the variables, as no one was there and some owners have a case of not re-collecting an event exactly as it occurred.

Though the issue is with the dog, the main issue is that the owner has lost the trust with that dog and once that is in the owners mind then yes that dog needs to be removed from that home.

I am sure you will do right by the dog and you seem very experienced and the behaviourist will give a more accurate assessment and take it from there.

:no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

:2thumb: am really pleased to hear that Temerist is taking on the dog and just wanted to wish you and your new furry friend good luck for the future : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I would take the dog in, if you are in the position to have it, but keep it muzzled out of the house, dont take any risks. It does seem odd though, a dog that has been brought up correctly for all that time, since it was a tiny puppy would just bite one child for no reason. I think the family are doing the right thing to get rid of the dog though.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> . I think the family are doing the right thing to get rid of the dog though.


don't be silly, did you not read the first post? they have 3 kids and 1 dog. The dog has bitten one kid twice but not the other two. Get rid of the kid that it's bitten; they'll still have 2 kids, which is plenty, and a pet dog.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Meko said:


> don't be silly, did you not read the first post? they have 3 kids and 1 dog. The dog has bitten one kid twice but not the other two. Get rid of the kid that it's bitten; they'll still have 2 kids, which is plenty, and a pet dog.


thats actually a fair point, I like your logic :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Meko said:


> don't be silly, did you not read the first post? they have 3 kids and 1 dog. The dog has bitten one kid twice but not the other two. Get rid of the kid that it's bitten; they'll still have 2 kids, which is plenty, and a pet dog.


:rotfl:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> don't be silly, did you not read the first post? they have 3 kids and 1 dog. The dog has bitten one kid twice but not the other two. Get rid of the kid that it's bitten; they'll still have 2 kids, which is plenty, and a pet dog.


 
i always did wonder why people had more than one child :whistling2:

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

LOL now that meko has given me the answer i know :no1::lol2::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Meko said:


> don't be silly, did you not read the first post? they have 3 kids and 1 dog. The dog has bitten one kid twice but not the other two. Get rid of the kid that it's bitten; they'll still have 2 kids, which is plenty, and a pet dog.


I am with you with this one dogs are much more easier to control too on the whole and they do still have to spares kids wise:lol2:


----------

